# Drawing from Concealment



## Deaf Smith (Apr 20, 2009)

Most of us here have spent time, even prodigious time, drawing from whatever we use to conceal our weapons. And in such matches as IDPA its par the course to use concealment.

This is always a big plus in practicing defensive use of firearms. But the only problem is we tend to practice in nice environments that do not subject us to the elements. That is wind, rain, cold, heat, etc even foreign objects one put in the pocket on the side where the weapon resided.

Lets take the wind. Ive seen (and Ive screwed up) many a draw because the wind was from my back and it forced the concealment to push forward and compromise my drawing from under a coat. Usually if you do this you end up with a fist full of coat as well as gun. And you will find the wind, if from the strong side, tends to push the garment closed despite your best efforts.

And then there are car keys. If you put them in the coat pocket on the same side as the weapon, and your technique didnt account for that, you will also find yourself with maybe a hand full of coat as well as gun.

The point is, whatever you use to conceal your weapon, practice at first in a calm environment with no obstacles. But later, I strongly suggest you practice in the same environment you carry. And yes, some days go shoot when the weather is windy or such and see what you really can do, and, if needed, correct the faults.

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Apr 20, 2009)

I am with you DS, my IPSC/USPSA club runs competitions no matter the weather.

Some days it sucks, some it is great.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 21, 2009)

Put it to you this way, I'm taking off the way-too-big Crimson Trace grips from my 642 and going to the hard-polymer, bare-minimum boot-grip type Crimson Trace grips because I've found my fingers bumping into the grip instead of closing on a firing grip around the gun from a pocket draw.

And this time I'm gonna buy a boresighter and *really* get it shooting point-of-impact at 21 feet.

The big grips it was sold with (LG 405 in their catalog) are great if you want the piece to be a belt holster job, but no good as a BUG.


----------



## searcher (Apr 21, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> The big grips it was sold with (LG 405 in their catalog) are great if you want the piece to be a belt holster job, but no good as a BUG.


 


Where are you carrying your BUG?     I carry mine SOB and big grips work fine, except in the summer.     And then I have to switch to a smaller carry gun and no BUG.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 21, 2009)

searcher said:


> Where are you carrying your BUG? I carry mine SOB and big grips work fine, except in the summer. And then I have to switch to a smaller carry gun and no BUG.


 

Left pants pocket, right pants pocket if carried alone.

You're a braver man than I to carry ANYTHING SOB.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 21, 2009)

Andy,

Here is a way to sight in your laser.

Put a target with a good 'dot' in the middle you can put your sights on.

Hold the gun two handed, NOT resting on the table. Just stand up.

Look through your sights and put them right on the 'dot'.

Fire one shot very carefully. Make sure you don't twitch.

Now observe the bullet hole.

Now grip the gun with the laser on, and look through the sights *again on the 'dot'*.

Have the other guy move the laser till it is where the bullet hole is, *all the while keeping the sights on the dot.*

You are now sighted in.

Deaf


----------

